# They're gonna run a background check on me



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I just came home from a job interview and during the interview they said they ran background checks on everyone.

I have a criminal record so obviously I'm beyond fµcked. I'm so depressed right now. I've had 3 jobs and this is the only one where they have background checks. 

What do I do? Right now I feel like i'll be unemployed for the rest of my life because I've done stupid shít in my past. And if i don't have a job i'll never get an apartment.

Yay catch 22. Yay society.

Help me :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How bad is your record? A lot of people still get jobs with little misdemeanors.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You can take the **** jobs. Also, you can go to a lawyer and see if they can hide (or whatever it's called) your criminal record.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> How bad is your record? A lot of people still get jobs with little misdemeanors.


I thought about this too, but I have a minor drug possession charge and that is a big no-no where I live.

All in all I have under 5 offenses on my record and they're all misdemeanors. No violent crimes.

One way to "solve" this problem is to stop smoking weed but I dunno if that would help. In Sweden it's basically "once a druggie, always a druggie". Drug users are seen as worthless scum in Sweden. Even tho medical marijuana was legal here up until 1950 lol.



nubly said:


> You can take the **** jobs. Also, you can go to a lawyer and see if they can hide (or whatever it's called) your criminal record.


I don't think we can do that here. In my country when you commit a crime it disappears from your record after 5 years which in worst case scenario means I'll be unemployed for about 4 more years. oh but what if I get randomly ambushed by cops again on the street? This was my last offense and cops can arrest you for drug possession if you "looking tired", no joke. Sweden is a moralizing nanny state.

But what I am chiefly worried about is that they said specifically "background check". I've never heard that term being used in my country. Usually when you apply for a job working with children, or in government positions, you will have to submit a request to the government yourself to get your record printed on paper and then show that paper to your employer. I've never come across an employer that is allowed by law to fetch that information themselves. And this is just a normal corporate office job.

I'd love to take crappy jobs but I can't because I'm over qualified, I'd never get hired. In fact I'd love to have a job where I use my hands instead of my brain, I don't need to prove myself to anyone.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Great, another employer with background checks. Another nail in the coffin.

guess I'll be unemployed forever and forced to live on welfare


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Whoop whoop dats the sound of the powice whoop whoop whoop.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Become self employed, then. You either work within a conformist framework and adapt or you don't.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> Become self employed, then. You either work within a conformist framework and adapt or you don't.


Hell if I wasn't so lazy I think that would have been a really good idea.

Then again conforming isn't really an option since I can't turn back time :mum


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

versikk said:


> *I'd love to take crappy jobs but I can't because I'm over qualified, I'd never get hired*.


That doesn't seem logical. Have you tried applying for those types of jobs repeatedly or at all?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> That doesn't seem logical. Have you tried applying for those types of jobs repeatedly or at all?


Isn't that usually how it works? But to answer your question; no i haven't, i'm procrastinating myself to death while at the same time worrying myself to death that i'll never get a job if all employers run background checks nowadays. Life truly is a series of hard-hitting curveballs.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

versikk said:


> Hell if I wasn't so lazy I think that would have been a really good idea.
> 
> Then again conforming isn't really an option since I can't turn back time :mum


Well, you know what they say..."If you can't join em', beat em'"

Well, they don't really say that, but it still works.

You can say you're lazy, sure...but that's just an excuse.

What you have to ask yourself is this..."What are my alternatives?" Unless you're willing to do some of those things, well, then I guess you better do something else to avoid it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

versikk said:


> Isn't that usually how it works?


I wouldn't have thought so. Besides, if you're still worried about it you could just not include the doctorate of physics or whatever it is on your resume when applying for say, a cleaning job or something.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't they would allow that in Sweden.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Didn't they would allow that in Sweden.


I know rite?

But Sweden is becoming increasingly multicultural and americanised, so much so that almost all job ads specifically ask you to be proficient in Swedish. I mean, lololol? So I guess the NSA-like surveillance is a natural part of this country's evolution.

I got a bunch of interview in the pipeline, here's hoping those companies won't run backgrond checks


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Background check probably only mean that they are asking your past employers and to use Google. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

That would be neat but I sincerely doubt that


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

versikk said:


> Isn't that usually how it works? But to answer your question; no i haven't, i'm procrastinating myself to death while at the same time worrying myself to death that i'll never get a job if all employers run background checks nowadays. Life truly is a series of hard-hitting curveballs.


Oh Lord.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

nubly said:


> Oh Lord.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

They're gonna find your porn on your computer, bro!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Well described*

1/0

Elite or not

Have? Do?

No.

Can't

Only cream of crop.
99.99% not allowed

Facebook friend count the main esteem level to reach? then you get a job & breed?

Who will be the next world leader? None? Good


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

I had the same dilemma last year. Everywhere was running background checks and it made me feel AWFUL about some of the decisions I'd made in the past

I was offered several jobs (under the condition I passed background checks) and I came clean to the employer all but 1. They seemed understanding face to face when I explained what I'd done, but I just never heard back from them. 
The one I kept quiet about found out and asked me to leave within a day.

Sorry that I can't offer you much advise on this, but I'd say you have a better chance if you came clean and hopefully they will sympathise with you

I was able to find 2 jobs since then where they didn't do these checks, so keep trying you'll eventually find one too


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> 1/0
> 
> Elite or not
> 
> ...


You know, your esoteric way of writing posts isn't really getting your point across. It sounds like you have interesting views but I only understand about one tenth of what you're trying to say.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

cool user name said:


> I was able to find 2 jobs since then where they didn't do these checks, so keep trying you'll eventually find one too


Yes, I actually had an interview last week were they specifically said they weren't going to do it, so that was nice. Also another interview where they didn't mention it at all, altho they did ask if I drank or took drugs to which I said no (i don't currently but... yeah).

So because of those experiences I'm no longer as worried about the background checks. I'll find a job sooner or later, probably within the year as I keep getting called to interviews about once per week. And if not, I can't see it taking more than a year to land a job. the job search process is a ****** , but there's hope 0


----------

